# WIN98SE VXD trouble system bogged down



## Zillions (Jun 19, 2004)

OK about a week ago My system would shut itself off During the boot sequence after the win98 logo screen.

Having been experienced in this type of BS before I proceed to safe mode and went to MS config tuned off everything the config.sys, autoexe.bat, system.ini, win.ini, and unchecked every thing in startup. When that didn't work I rechecked the videodrivers and mouse driver. (ASUS video card and a Logitech mouse if it matters. This is a self built system so if there's anything you need to know I probably can tell you)

Next I proceeded to go to C:windows/sysbakup/ and backed up the registry rb0*.cab files. Next went to MS Dos mode did a scanreg /restore couple of the files it said where bad. Fortunatly the oldest was fine proceeded to boot up with it.

THIS time It'd boot up but took like 5 minutes to get to the desktop the computer was slow like it was bogged down by some HUGE process in the back ground. I ran a utiltiy I have called wintop to see what processes where running in the back ground. Every thing normal (or at least I recognized them all) and the bizarre thing was that I was about 90% idle WTF.

Ok next I went back to safe mode into msconfig and unchecked every thing again just to besure. Agian Reboot same stuff as above.

Then I proceed to the selective step-by-step boot up prompt. If I turn every thing off that is after Javasup.vxd I can get into a very crippled version of windows. I tried one by one very thing after that but can't figure out the culprit. I did some searching on how to fix vxd trouble. Rextracetd a few vxd off the win 98 disk no luck.

While searching google I found a OLD post on another fourm but it's over 2 years old: http://www.anetforums.com/posts.aspx?ThreadIndex=4373


> Originally Posted by gosh:
> here's how i would trouble shoot this:
> 
> you can get to safe mode but not regular mode? This references a vxd, which are virtual device drivers that work as middlemen between the hardware and software. In win98, vxd's are only loaded from 2 places:
> ...


I tired this it worked trying the force compatibility mode My system has now net access back and row run smooth as a whistle but I have no Cd roms and obviously no dma mode and such.

I moved all the vxds out like suggested in the post but when I reboot w/o the "force compatibility mode" on it still acts "bogged down"

Obvioulsy I already tried the restore via scanreg that didn't work....so now what?

ALL I can tell is that there's some driver/VXD conflict. I'm hoping that since you guys are the best forum support I'v read so far, maybe that you can help me work this out?..... THANKS IN ADVANCE


----------



## Zillions (Jun 19, 2004)

*Again thanks for reading my post guys.*

Ok to help out those of you that I know are going to want more information I'm including a couple of txt files for you.

1) First it this *bootlog.txt file*... For those of you that can actually understand how to read it maybe you can give me a clue what's going on during boot up and what to fix

2) *Hijackthis log* file ....for those of you that might think that I'm spyware infected

3) *startuplist file* .... more info about what's starting up if you need it

4) my choices in step-by-step confirmation and my usual answers are:

Load DoubleSpace driver: Y
Process the system registry: Y
Create a Bootlog.txt: N (usally)
Process you start up device drivers (Config.sys): N
Device=C:\windows\HIMEM.SYS : Y
Device=C:\windows\DBLBUFF.SYS: Y
DeviceHIGH=C:\windows\IFSHLP.SYS: Y
Process your startup command file (autoexe.bat): N
Load the Windows GUI: Y
Load all Windows drivers: Y

vnetsup.vxd : Y
ndis.vxd : Y
ndis2sup.vxd : Y
Javasup.vxd : Y

C:\windows\system\vrtwd.386 :Y
C:\windows\system\vfixd.vxd :Y
Vnetbios.vxd : Y
vredir.vxd : Y
dfs.vxd : Y
lmouse : Y (yes I have a logitech mouse)

C:\Progra~1\Symantec\symevnt.386 : N
C:\Progra~1\Norton~1\Norton~2\NAVAP.vxd : N
vserver.vxd : Y
Viagart.vxd : Y
nipalkd.vxd : N (can't find any info on what this is)
Vsdata95.vxd : Y
msmouse.vxd : N (I already got a mouse driver right?)

AGAIN any and *ALL* help at this point is much appreciated.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Damaged CD burning software can cause this issue in some cases and the "force compatibility mode" keeps the vxds associated with them from loading through the iosubsys folder. Other vxds in that folder could apply to Iomega tools, backup drives, etc. If you have a CD burner, uninstall the software and see if that corrects the problem. Make sure the vxds associated with it in c:\windows\system\iosubsys get removed or manually just rename the extensions to .bak instead of .vxd

If that isn't the issue, you need to troubleshoot using the Device Manager Properties pages for such hardware devices as the Sound Card, Network Card, if present and any other non esential hardware. Select "disable in this hardware profile" to boot with out them loading.

http://support.microsoft.com/defaul...port/kb/articles/q149/9/62.asp&NoWebContent=1

Here's another text file that might be helpful: open a command prompt (start > run > command) and at the prompt enter:

*dir c:\windows\system\iosubsys > c:\windows\desktop\iosubsys.txt*

and copy/paste that here for a gander.


----------



## Zillions (Jun 19, 2004)

Thanks Roll for the quick reply 

never knew you could send the results of a dir (or command) to a file with a simple > symbol ...

here's the file for you: **PLOP** 
[edit: fixing formatting?]

Volume in drive C is C40-DRIVE 
Volume Serial Number is 484B-4BA9
Directory of C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IOSUBSYS

. 02-23-01 4:29p .
.. 02-23-01 4:29p ..
RMM PDR 13,242 04-23-99 10:22p RMM.PDR
SCSIPORT PDR 23,650 04-23-99 10:22p SCSIPORT.PDR
APIX VXD 29,497 04-23-99 10:22p APIX.VXD
ATAPCHNG VXD 11,311 04-23-99 10:22p ATAPCHNG.VXD
CDFS VXD 59,133 04-23-99 10:22p CDFS.VXD
CDTSD VXD 13,884 04-23-99 10:22p CDTSD.VXD
CDVSD VXD 32,419 04-23-99 10:22p CDVSD.VXD
DISKTSD VXD 18,809 04-23-99 10:22p DISKTSD.VXD
DISKVSD VXD 10,194 04-23-99 10:22p DISKVSD.VXD
DRVSPACX VXD 57,642 04-23-99 10:22p DRVSPACX.VXD
NECATAPI VXD 9,926 04-23-99 10:22p NECATAPI.VXD
SCSI1HLP VXD 19,270 04-23-99 10:22p SCSI1HLP.VXD
DRVWCDB VXD 75,165 04-23-99 10:22p DRVWCDB.VXD
VOLTRACK VXD 18,491 04-23-99 10:22p VOLTRACK.VXD
IOMEGA VXD 22,167 10-09-98 11:47a IOMEGA.VXD
BIGMEM DRV 9,952 04-23-99 10:22p BIGMEM.DRV
ESDI_506 PDR 24,406 04-23-99 10:22p ESDI_506.PDR
HSFLOP PDR 25,741 04-23-99 10:22p HSFLOP.PDR
DRVWPPQT VXD 228,223 04-23-99 10:22p DRVWPPQT.VXD
DRVWQ117 VXD 91,003 04-23-99 10:22p DRVWQ117.VXD
TORISAN3 VXD 11,067 04-23-99 10:22p TORISAN3.VXD
ELBYCDIO VXD 15,635 11-30-01 4:00p ElbyCDIO.vxd
BSUDF VXD 141,988 09-17-01 7:32p bsudf.vxd
CDR4VSD VXD 101,616 11-18-02 5:16a Cdr4vsd.vxd
CDRALVSD VXD 20,043 11-18-02 5:16a Cdralvsd.vxd
CDRBSVSD VXD 8,783 09-20-99 1:11a CDRBSVSD.vxd
ACBHLPR VXD 40,508 11-18-02 5:16a Acbhlpr.vxd
NEROCD95 VXD 39,882 05-11-03 2:37p nerocd95.vxd
DXR2UDF VXD 111,056 12-21-98 1:44a DXR2UDF.VXD
VATAPI VXD 8,897 03-24-01 12:59a VATAPI.VXD
DAEMON MPD 51,072 09-07-01 6:51p daemon.mpd
BACK 06-19-04 1:13a Back
31 file(s) 1,344,672 bytes
3 dir(s) 410.75 MB free


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Below I have annotated most of those vxds and how I would troubleshoot the problem; I have not commented on some of the default MS required vxds but others are not defaults and the first thing I would do here is remove ALL CD burning software and rename any vxds left which are associated with them

RMM PDR 13,242 04-23-99 10:22p RMM.PDR >>> *rmm.old* (appears related to smartdrv.exe, which is a DOS drive caching app, no idea why it is here)
SCSIPORT PDR 23,650 04-23-99 10:22p SCSIPORT.PDR >> leave alone
APIX VXD 29,497 04-23-99 10:22p APIX.VXD >> leave alone
ATAPCHNG VXD 11,311 04-23-99 10:22p ATAPCHNG.VXD (Easy CD Creator, remove the software, and if this remains >> rename to *atapchng.bak*)
CDFS VXD 59,133 04-23-99 10:22p CDFS.VXD >> leave alone
CDTSD VXD 13,884 04-23-99 10:22p CDTSD.VXD >> leave alone
CDVSD VXD 32,419 04-23-99 10:22p CDVSD.VXD >> leave alone
DISKTSD VXD 18,809 04-23-99 10:22p DISKTSD.VXD >> leave alone
DISKVSD VXD 10,194 04-23-99 10:22p DISKVSD.VXD >> leave alone
DRVSPACX VXD 57,642 04-23-99 10:22p DRVSPACX.VXD >> leave alone
NECATAPI VXD 9,926 04-23-99 10:22p NECATAPI.VXD >> rename to *necatapi.bak* (only if you do not have an NEC CD ROM) 
SCSI1HLP VXD 19,270 04-23-99 10:22p SCSI1HLP.VXD >> legacy help vxd; rename to *scsi1hlp.bak*
DRVWCDB VXD 75,165 04-23-99 10:22p DRVWCDB.VXD >> tape backup driver, rename to *drvwcdb.bak*
VOLTRACK VXD 18,491 04-23-99 10:22p VOLTRACK.VXD >> required, leave alone
IOMEGA VXD 22,167 10-09-98 11:47a IOMEGA.VXD >> remove the Iomega software, if this remains, rename to *iomega.bak*
BIGMEM DRV 9,952 04-23-99 10:22p BIGMEM.DRV >> microsoft driver, leave alone
ESDI_506 PDR 24,406 04-23-99 10:22p ESDI_506.PDR >> leave alone
HSFLOP PDR 25,741 04-23-99 10:22p HSFLOP.PDR >> leave alone
DRVWPPQT VXD 228,223 04-23-99 10:22p DRVWPPQT.VXD >> tape backup, rename to *drvwppqt.bak*
DRVWQ117 VXD 91,003 04-23-99 10:22p DRVWQ117.VXD >> rename to *drvwq117.bak*
TORISAN3 VXD 11,067 04-23-99 10:22p TORISAN3.VXD >> default vxd, leave alone
ELBYCDIO VXD 15,635 11-30-01 4:00p ElbyCDIO.vxd >> CloneCD??, remove the software, rename to *ElbyCDIO.bak* if it remains
BSUDF VXD 141,988 09-17-01 7:32p bsudf.vxd >> not sure about this, probably installed by cd burning software, if it remains after removal, rename it with a .bak extension

CDR4VSD VXD 101,616 11-18-02 5:16a Cdr4vsd.vxd
CDRALVSD VXD 20,043 11-18-02 5:16a Cdralvsd.vxd
CDRBSVSD VXD 8,783 09-20-99 1:11a CDRBSVSD.vxd
ACBHLPR VXD 40,508 11-18-02 5:16a Acbhlpr.vxd

^^^ all the above are Adaptec drivers; remove the software and rename the extensions if they remain. You may have a conflict between Nero and Adaptec

NEROCD95 VXD 39,882 05-11-03 2:37p nerocd95.vxd >> nero, you should remove the software and reinstall after eliminating Adaptec (or visa-versa); this should be renamed as well if it remains. Nero and Adaptec do not get along.

DXR2UDF VXD 111,056 12-21-98 1:44a DXR2UDF.VXD >> creative labs decoder vxd, leave it for now, but remove and rename if clearing the cd burning stuff does not help

VATAPI VXD 8,897 03-24-01 12:59a VATAPI.VXD >> via bus master filter; leave alone at least for now Via chipset may need to be updated

DAEMON MPD 51,072 09-07-01 6:51p daemon.mpd >> remote access music player; remove the software if necessary and rename the vxd as with others

>> the reason why this might work when your previous method didn't is that SOME of those VXDs are Microsoft defaults required for proper file system operations.

>> If no joy with the above remedies, IRQ conflicts need to be investigated. These are often the source of shutdowns producing no error messages at all. You can remove or disable unneeded hardware. However it would be helpful to have a look at the IRQ list. Go to Start > Run, enter *msinfo32*

Select "Hardware Resources" > IRQs. Then select Edit > Select All > Edit > Copy and then paste the copied text here.


----------



## Zillions (Jun 19, 2004)

UGH I don't know how but when I did the renaming and rebooted I got to a gray desktop background w/o any GUI and then I got a BSOD 3x and had to reboot.

Then when I go to safe mode I get the same problem except the gray background has the word safe mode on it and I get the BSOD again and system hangs.

All I could say was whoa .... 
-----------------
update: 9:57PM 6/20/04

phew I did a scanreg /resore I can get back to the super bogged down windows again. But of couse since I uninstalled some things I'm now getting error mesages about system ini and cshook.vxd

I'm gonna try the msconfig in a sec see if that fixes it.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

IF a scanreg /restore got you back, then nothing to do with the renaming caused the boot up problem because a scanreg /restore will only correct registry damage or changes, not file system names or damage.

There might be an issue with faulty ram here, although I don't know why it would require force compatibilty or safe mode for sure, it's possible there isn't enough "good" ram to support normal mode.

Can you now post another iosubsys.txt file that reflects the renaming that you did. And post the IRQ list as well.

How about testing the ram or installing known good ram?

http://www.simmtester.com/PAGE/products/doc/docinfo.asp
http://www.memtest86.com/

PS: what whas the BSOD message? Window protection?

cshook.vxd, this is Clean Sweep, and the reference to the vxd will be in the registry, not system.ini

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...882567460060faf5?OpenDocument&src=bar_sch_nam


----------



## Zillions (Jun 19, 2004)

phew sorry for the long time between replies but now my computer takes an eternity to boot up.

I agree that scareg saving my butt was not related to the renameing but that I've just modified the registry one too many times in a short period of time and just happned to corrupt it.

I'm running 394MB of memmory one 128 stick and a 256.

I sure hope to god it's not my memory I don't have any spare for backup. T_T
----
Here's the msinfo32 that you asked for earlier

0	System timer
1	Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
2	Programmable interrupt controller
3	Communications Port (COM2)
4	Communications Port (COM1)
5	Creative AWE64 Gold 16-bit Audio (SB16 compatible)
6	Standard Floppy Disk Controller
7	ECP Printer Port (LPT1)
8	System CMOS/real time clock
9	SCI IRQ used by ACPI bus
10	D-Link DFE-530TX+ PCI Adapter
10	VIA Tech 3038 PCI to USB Universal Host Controller
10	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
11	ASUS V8200 Series v21.81a
11	Creative PC-DVD Encore ( WDM )
11	ACPI IRQ Holder for PCI IRQ Steering
12	WheelMouseIM (PS/2)
13	Numeric data processor
14	Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
14	VIA Bus Master PCI IDE Controller
15	Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
15	VIA Bus Master PCI IDE Controller

----

dir iosubsys:

Volume in drive C is C40-DRIVE 
Volume Serial Number is 484B-4BA9
Directory of C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IOSUBSYS

. 02-23-01 4:29p .
.. 02-23-01 4:29p ..
SCSIPORT PDR 23,650 04-23-99 10:22p SCSIPORT.PDR
APIX VXD 29,497 04-23-99 10:22p APIX.VXD
CDFS VXD 59,133 04-23-99 10:22p CDFS.VXD
CDTSD VXD 13,884 04-23-99 10:22p CDTSD.VXD
CDVSD VXD 32,419 04-23-99 10:22p CDVSD.VXD
DISKTSD VXD 18,809 04-23-99 10:22p DISKTSD.VXD
DISKVSD VXD 10,194 04-23-99 10:22p DISKVSD.VXD
DRVSPACX VXD 57,642 04-23-99 10:22p DRVSPACX.VXD
DRVWPPQT BAK 228,223 04-23-99 10:22p Drvwppqt.bak
VOLTRACK VXD 18,491 04-23-99 10:22p VOLTRACK.VXD
BIGMEM DRV 9,952 04-23-99 10:22p BIGMEM.DRV
ESDI_506 PDR 24,406 04-23-99 10:22p ESDI_506.PDR
HSFLOP PDR 25,741 04-23-99 10:22p HSFLOP.PDR
ATAPCHNG BAK 11,311 04-23-99 10:22p Atapchng.bak
TORISAN3 VXD 11,067 04-23-99 10:22p TORISAN3.VXD
CDR4VSD BAK 101,616 11-18-02 5:16a Cdr4vsd.bak
CDRALVSD BAK 20,043 11-18-02 5:16a Cdralvsd.bak
DAEMON BAK 51,072 09-07-01 6:51p daemon.bak
DRVWCDB BAK 75,165 04-23-99 10:22p Drvwcdb.bak
ACBHLPR BAK 40,508 11-18-02 5:16a Acbhlpr.bak
DRVWQ117 BAK 91,003 04-23-99 10:22p Drvwq117.bak
IOMEGA BAK 22,167 10-09-98 11:47a Iomega.bak
DXR2UDF VXD 111,056 12-21-98 1:44a DXR2UDF.VXD
VATAPI VXD 8,897 03-24-01 12:59a VATAPI.VXD
NECATAPI BAK 9,926 04-23-99 10:22p Necatapi.bak
RMM OLD 13,242 04-23-99 10:22p Rmm.old
BACK 06-19-04 1:13a Back
SCSI1HLP BAK 19,270 04-23-99 10:22p Scsi1hlp.bak
27 file(s) 1,138,384 bytes
3 dir(s) 449.97 MB free


----------



## Zillions (Jun 19, 2004)

Honestly I was too panic stricken that I completly frelled my system to read the Blue Screen of Death that and the messages to me at least are garbage.

To be honest about Cshook I knew what it is I installed the whole system works package but that cleansweep was the first thing I got rid of. So if CS dosne't work no sweat off my back.

[EDIT] I just had a dis-hearttning thought could my main hard drive (40gb maxtor) be on it's way out? If I have bad memory and I try to run scan disk won't I get alot of disk errors?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I think the iosubsys folder is fine for default purposes now.

I'm no hardware expert and we might want to hav ACACandy have a look at this, but it appears you have a Video Card and a DVD drive or card of some kind on the same IRQ:

11 ASUS V8200 Series v21.81a
11 Creative PC-DVD Encore ( WDM )

Perhaps one or the other could be moved to a different slot if they are both cards.

As for the ram, you can run just fine on 128 mb, so swapping out one at a time is an option, and you can also run the software testers on them as well.

This: NECATAPI BAK 9,926 04-23-99 10:22p Necatapi.bak

may be related to this:

http://www.itreviews.co.uk/hardware/h17.htm

Did you install this hardware? If so, I would remove it and uninstall any software associated with it until the current problem is resolved.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I doubt this is a drive problem; scandisk will probably bluescreen if you have serious ram faults. When you run it, run it with the option just to "check" for errors, not automatically fix anything. If you get a report that looks serious, check it against this link before proceeding:

http://users.iafrica.com/c/cq/cquirke/scandisk.htm


----------



## Zillions (Jun 19, 2004)

Rollin' Rog said:


> ...
> 
> 11 ASUS V8200 Series v21.81a
> 11 Creative PC-DVD Encore ( WDM )
> ...


Actually yeah you could have just asked I have a creative encore 5x kit in my system it has a 5x Dvd drive and a Drx2 harware decoder card.

I doubt it's the card itself I've had the card as it is for over 4 years now there ... Though there might be a software problem I had to do a regedit because of some bogus driver info once.

Ugh so I assume I should but the NEC driver back? I thougth it was safe cause I examined the drive and couldn't find any refrences to NEC anywhere on it.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Actually I would just leave it for now and remove the card and disable the drive through the Device Manager. Once you can get a normal boot you can start re-enabling and renaming things back to their regular extensions.

You want to get back to the basics as far as possible and rebuild from there...


----------



## Zillions (Jun 19, 2004)

Good news I finally finished the Ram test program from simtester passed all the tests. That's a BIG Load off my mind now.

Thanks ROG for helping me this far 

For now I'm gonna try just disabling things via the devicemanager one at a time to see if that helps any. I'd rather not remove any hardware just right now especially the Dxr2 card it's a pass through video card for the Dvd decoding.
It's been playing nice all this time let's hold off on riping him out .


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Ok, well I'll be keeping tabs on you. There's got to be a hardware/driver conflict there somewhere, how you find it just a matter of patience and thoroughness usually. You can leave msconfig in its semi-clean boot mode (startups, autoexec.bat, config.sys unchecked) until things are sorted out.


----------



## Zillions (Jun 19, 2004)

Holy moly it seem like very time I reboot my computer now I get that bloody gray desktop and the BOSD again. This time I recorded it for you....

"A fatal OE excetption has occured @ 0167:BFF9DFFF"

Even safe mode isn't safe any more.

Only thing I can do is restore my last copy of my registry "scanreg /restore"
and I can get get back to real "still bogged down" windows but not safe mode wtf!!!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I don't see why Safe Mode should be affected and not the "force compatibility mode" you were using before.

I'm still suspicious of the ram being a source of these problems and I would alternately test one stick at a time by swapping out.

In the meantime instead of using Scanreg /restore, see if Scanreg /fix is of any value.

By the way, how much disk space is still available on the drive? Try doing a bit of cleanup. Follow these directions to do it in DOS:

Click Start>Shutdown>Restart in MS-DOS mode.

At the c:\windows\> prompt enter each bold line:

*smartdrv
del win386.swp
deltree tempor~1
deltree temp
deltree history
deltree locals~1\tempor~1
exit*

(you may get an error message on this last one (locals~1), just skip to "exit" if you do, it just means you don't have that directory)

Enter smartdrv first or the process will take a very long time. For each deltree, confirm by entering 'y' if the target directory

>> empty the recycle bin manually as well.

I would also recommend reseating the hard drive cables here too. And, since you have Win98 SE, if you have not installed both these updates, do so:

http://www.microsoft.com/windows98/downloads/contents/WURecommended/S_WUFeatured/Win98SE/Default.asp

http://www.microsoft.com/Windows98/downloads/contents/WUCritical/q273017/Default.asp

This second one especially can affect the registry and issues on restart because Windows may shutdown so quickly that it does not properly write cached data to the registry, causing damage and requiring registry restores or fixes on startup.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Sorry for the delay guys, had to play domestic Goddess last night and cook dinner 

0167:BFF9DFFF

I'm willing to bet that is a ram error. I like Rog, am suspicious about that and also would suggest running with one ram chip at a time.

As for the IRQ conflict, if those two have been playing nicely up to this point, that probably isn't the problem, but it would still be a good idea to disable the decoder card via device manager for a test.


----------



## Zillions (Jun 19, 2004)

Acutally I was turning off and on the force compatiability mode when disabling devices in device manager. That way I can truely see if what I did worked or not.

Then during one reboot whne I turned "force compat" off I keept getting this bloody grey screen and memory error BSOD's "I looked it up too" 

I'm right now going to back to the memroy test programs.
Hope fully one at a time will find the trouble this time.

As for safe mode how the heck am I going to get it back?

reguarding the 2 links I'm pretty sure I already installed the stop quick shut down one. I recall reading the IDE hard dive patch but not sure if I installed it.

Hard drive space I have just under 500mb in space what I wanted to do before this fiasco happened was to burn some CD's to make more room.


----------



## Zillions (Jun 19, 2004)

ok I'm probably not using simmtester right but after reading some of the doscumentation I'm confused....

the documentation says that it should detect automaticaly the size of the memory. Every time I start the program it only finds only 16mb.

I've proceeded to enter the size myself for each module individually and it claims that all my memory has failures.

I've even moved the modules do diffrent sockets?
Is it my memory , motherboard , the software or me that's screwing up?

I stupidly didn't write down the adress errors (just thought of that now ....doh!!) But I think they where all in the same spots.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I already voted


----------



## Zillions (Jun 19, 2004)

wel I know I'm going to sound nuts for this but here goes...


I went to test my memory again. It sounded fishy that both modules went at the same time to me.

I ripped out my 256mb module ran the test on only the 128mb. This time I booted up to windows hey cool it worked not even slowed down like usual AND I checked that "force compatabilty mode wasn't on". COOLNESS!!

I ran a utiltu that's aprt of Norton system works that has a system tester.
Within that system tester is a memory test program. I ran the complete test AND the memory by itsel just to be sure. Norton sez the memory is fine. "Duh the computer booted into windows"

I'm thinking that somehow I'm not running the Simtest program right beid it told me both my modules together and both individally where gettign errors.

Then I hit msconfig switch my video driver and mouse driver back on and my firewall software.

reboot cool everythign is fine.

Hmm I wonder if safe mode is still flaky ...reboot...whoa the gray background with sfae mode in the four corners and the BOSD 167:BF9DFFF agian...

My mind is just boggeled how I can boot into regular windows fine now but not safe mode.  

I'm goona try the next module the same way in a second. Wish me luck.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Most of the time, bad ram can be intermittent. I have one chip that will run fine for a few days even, and then bam.....BSOD. Take that chip back out and all is happy.


----------



## Zillions (Jun 19, 2004)

ok I've confirmed it the 256mb stick was bad Notron failed it 3x on diffrent boots.

Thing that puzzles me right now is that not only did it boot, but the computer booted as fast as it normally did or should even with this dud stick.

I'm guessing that it was the dud stick that was slowing me down but how did it boot nicely just now? Did all my trying to fix a bad driver actually fix some thing and we just now found the bad memory?

Even worse in my opinion is that even now with only the good stick of memory I can't get into safe mode and still get the BSOD 167:BFFDFFF error when I try to boot into it.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I said it was intermittent 

Does it boot into normal mode without the error message?


----------



## Zillions (Jun 19, 2004)

yeah precisely it will boot now into normal mode all fine and dandy now no problems at all. 

But now if i try safe mode I get a unrecoverable BOSD.

Normally I'd say "who cares I can get into normal mode? why do I need any thing else?" 

But I can see myself a month form now having another problem and try going into safe mode and basically be left with noting but Format C: as a solution.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, that almost doesn't make sense. It's usually the other way around. All I can think of is in safe mode, you are loading the generic display adapters, and that's creating havoc somehow.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Doesn't make any sense to me either; I've never seen that.

About the 256 mb ram though. Are you sure it was EVER properly detected? I know my older Win98 box does not have a motherboard that can support higher than 128 mb. And If I'm not mistaken, in some systems the largest module must go in the first slot, and the first slot must always be occupied.


----------



## Zillions (Jun 19, 2004)

I know exactly why I'm panicking like my coputer is going to die any minute now.

you should have seen my face the first time I went into safe mode and only could get that blasted BOSD. T_T

what you people recommend I do next to fix this weird safe mode problem?

I suppose ...er "technically" solved the "bogged down Windows problem" being I can boot into normal mode without so much as a hint of a problem now.

I honestly don't know anymore if it was the removal of some of those vxd's 
and/or the bad ram. Hopefully now I can reinstall my DVD software and Nero without anymore trouble.

[Edit: Re ROG]
Yup it was detected I would always get 394MB installed. I even had to turned off the quick detect memory option in the bios thinking that my slow down problem was due to that the drive auto detect didn't have enough "hand shake" time while booting up. So I gave it more tiem by having the bios use it's longer method of ram detection.

Not sure if it's relevent but I'm using a P3 850 on an Asus P3v4x mobo


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Is the BSOD you are getting always the same one you posted?

You can test whether it is the VGA driver by booting in 'normal' mode, but go to msconfig > Advanced and select the 640x VGA mode driver from there.



> Not sure if it's relevent but I'm using a P3 850 on an Asus P3v4x


It might be, a quick look tells me the mobo supports up to 800; now you are a little over that and possibly more if the bus multipliers have overclocked it some.

You might want to check into that.

I think you can get a read out using some System Info software like:

http://www.dmi.no/product_everesthome.php?lang=en


----------



## Zillions (Jun 19, 2004)

yeah it's the same BOSD 167:BFFDFFF error

as for the Msconfig > advanced > 640X480 the option is grayed out

[edit] infact the 
Disable system ROM breakpoint , 
Disable virtual HD IRQ, 
EMM exclude A000-FFFF, 
VGA 640X480x16
Use Scsi double buffering (grayed but checked and no I don't have scsi),
Limit memory to ^v 127

are all grayed out

Oh btw not really important but my taskbar icon for volume control is missing....I know go to the add/remove controll panel and use the windows setup tab but it sez that it's already installed. I have the box for in msconfig checked for LoadPowerprofile.


----------



## Zillions (Jun 19, 2004)

Rollin' Rog said:


> It might be, a quick look tells me the mobo supports up to 800; now you are a little over that and possibly more if the bus multipliers have overclocked it some.
> 
> You might want to check into that.
> 
> http://www.dmi.no/product_everesthome.php?lang=en


Actually I know it dose I updated the bios just so it could use it. They had all the proper jumpers just didn't support it till a year after the board came out.
And no it's not on the mobo manual but they "had" it on the websait that you can use the bios update to get it to work.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

For the volume control icon, have you gone to the Control Panel > Multimedia applet and seen if the option to display it is checked there?

I'm not sure what's up with those msconfig options. I'm thinking something must be funky with your system.ini file. Perhaps you could upload it as a text file. Just go to Start > Run *system.ini* and save the file someplace, but change the extension to .txt

There are other ways to load a vga driver (but it's a hassle).


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Rog, isn't there a basic system.ini file that can be used as a test?


----------



## Zillions (Jun 19, 2004)

ah ok I don't know how the volume control disappeared like that but yeah the I missed the check box in mutlimedia.

here's the system.ini renamed of course...

Was there anything you wanted off the Everest software package, that I just installed just in case?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Candy, yeah but there may not be anything wrong with his.

Zillions: that *appears* to be a "normal" system.ini file BUT the message at the top indicates that is the file that is created when the system.ini option is UNchecked in msconfig. Do you still have it UNchecked? Check it if it is, reboot and see if those msconfig options magically appear. If they don't, post the "new" system.ini file.

About Everest, the main thing was I wanted to see what the cpu was actually clocked to. There's a little "overclock" icon you can select for that.


----------



## Zillions (Jun 19, 2004)

Woops sorry didn't realize you wanted the box checked yet. My fault yeah the options reappeared.....

Yup computer boots fine into 640x480 in normal mode but safe mode is still fubar.

for Everest: 
--------[ Overclock ]------------------------------------------

CPU Properties:
CPU Type Intel Pentium IIIE
CPU Alias Coppermine, CuMine, A80526
CPU Stepping cB0
CPUID Revision 0683h

CPU Speed:
CPU Clock 853.06 MHz (original: 850 MHz)
CPU Multiplier 8.5x
CPU FSB 100.36 MHz (original: 100 MHz)
Memory Bus 133.81 MHz

[Edit] oh yeah the system.ini doh... here you go


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well, I don't really have an explanation for what is going on with Safe Mode. But in looking at the two system.ini files, I can see data for two different Display drivers >> Asus (display.drv=ASUS V8200 Series v21.81a) in the "troubleshooting" version, and Matrox (display.drv=Matrox Mystique G200 AGP) in the "regular" version. I don't know if you updated your Video drivers somewhere along the way and the right system.ini file didn't get updated with it. It's possible the Matrox driver install is at fault here. It may want to load its own Safe Mode driver. Which are you actually using?

I have some vague recollection of older Matrox drivers causing a BFF* issue, I'll have to poke around and see if I can find it.

Well, it wasn't BFF, but....

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?kbid=253241


----------



## Zillions (Jun 19, 2004)

Well looks like it's time to fess up.... To tell you the truth I've been running without a system.ini and a wini.ini for a LOOOONG time now.

I forget the reason right now but it was because it was the only way, back then, that I could solve the problem and since I don't realy need one and it wasn't causing me any headaches not having them I just left it alone.

I presume I could just manually edit the system.ini to my driver that's in the new one can just copy and past that line.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I guess you could try that if you updated your drivers with the system.ini file unchecked. Or you could try reinstalling the drivers. I didn't verify every line in those two files and there might be others associated with the update as well.

You are using Asus now I presume?


----------



## Zillions (Jun 19, 2004)

yeah the asus Geforce3 8200


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well I'd try reinstalling the drivers. If that doesn't correct the system.ini file, do it manually. Hopefully it might correct the Safe Mode problem as well. I would also re-do whatever updates or reinstalls were done with the system.ini and win.ini files unchecked in msconfig.


----------



## Zillions (Jun 19, 2004)

sorry for falling off the radar the last few days...

I got a hunch and ran with it seemed really odd to me that my ram died out of the blue like that. Especially when I haven't opened the case in over a year. I went to a friends place with my ram and the Simmtester diskette. Lo' and behold the memory is not only detected properly on his system but the memory passed all individually and together 3 loops. So I'd say it's safe to say it's not the memory.

I came back home popped in the memory they worked fine and dandy...

I renabled the win.ini and system.ini and they reminded me why I disabled them in the first place. The same problem of the bogged down system happened again. So I tried booting to safe mode so I could quicker access the msconfig. Guess what the gray background and the BSOD again.

That safe mode is not only worrying me but boggleing me too. 

Figuring since we are getting memory errors and the whole vxd problem is what I was originally after . I figured it was time to try some hardware debugging.

First I just tried the "primary half" (primary boot HD and creative 5x dvd) of my IDE drives ...still bogged down
then the secondary half" (win 95 back up HD and tdk cdr) ... boots kind ok considering it didn't have the drivers for half of the hardware and my dsl connection.

Next I went back to my upper half and unplugged my creative DVD rom.
*BOOM!!* Windows boots fast and only 1 error from a shortcut to the other drive.

I proceed to plug back in the other IDE cable w/ both drives everything works fine still and me shortcut error is of course gone.

Now I'm about to replug the DVD drive back in but I was looking at creatives site and the have SORELY outdated drivers for my 5x DVD and dxr 2 card (only win95 from what i can tell god forbid I want to upgrade to winxp soon).

Wonder if that could be part of the problem or just a contributing factor.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well, I can't really tell you and you will never know for sure until you try reinstalling the software for it. This would have been one of my first suspects on the list anyway. But you say it did work fine previously, so the indication is that something got damaged along the way. Maybe it was just a cable connectivity problem.... ? On the other hand those IRQs were questionable and perhaps trying a different slot for the card may make a difference. Check them again after the reinstall and see if they come out differently.

Typically Win95 stuff does work in 98, but not always.

Are you still running without system.ini and win.ini, because nothing is going to be completely sorted until those files can properly load.


----------



## Zillions (Jun 19, 2004)

Hm well maybe I'm not being clear when I said this earlier but ALL did was unplug the DVD Rom from the Ide cable and it solved my windows slow down problem. I didn't do any thing to the dxr2 decoder card at all.

One thing I noticed because of this, was that my hard drive runs in UDMA mode 4 but the DVD wants to run in just mode 4. Think that could be related, possably causing the conflict? I know that the HD is supposed to be UDMA ATA 133 but the DVD drive is piratically a relic. Heck from what I'm reading on creatives site they don't seem to want to support it any more, No win2k drivers nor XP. All I can find for drivers on their site are "real mode" DOS drivers and the software for actually playing the DVD's

I did temporarily remove the *ini files but put them back when I narrowed it down just the DVD ROM. BUT safe mode is still being "wacky" like before.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I'm not sure what you can do about the DVD then; if you have the drivers for it you could experiment with installing it on a different IDE. Hardware is a little out of my tree, maybe if ACACandy returns to the thread she might have some suggestions.

And about Safe Mode all I can suggest at this point is a reinstall of the video drivers if you haven't done that.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

How do you have the drives cabled? Can you separate the DVD from everything else?


----------



## Zillions (Jun 19, 2004)

*Rolling Rog:* nope video driver removal and reinstall didn't fix safe mode

*AcaCandy:* I have 4 IDE devices 
On primary channel: Master Maxtor 40GB HD and Slaved Creative Encore 5x DVD ROM
On secondary Channel: Master Maxtor 8GB and slaved TDK CDRW Velo 24/10/40

As for separating the DVD drive I just disconnected the drive from the IDE cable and everything else worked fine. I have no more room for IDE devices if that's what your asking.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What happens if you pair the hard drives, and the CDRW and DVD? Change jumpers accordingly, of course.


----------



## Zillions (Jun 19, 2004)

I know this isn't what you asked me to do .... but I switched the DVD rom and the CDRW places on the IDE cables (still both slaves) seems that the whole bogged down problem has disappeared. (easier to do since I don't have to switch jumpers on all my drives) . Though the reason I had it the other way was cause I wasn't streching my cables to their limits. Guess I might have to physically move things around.

I'm gonna reboot in a second and see if the the HD VS HD and DVD vs CDRW works too.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Whatever works


----------

